# Jig Colors and Creations



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Like many of you do, I fish jigs a lot and tie my own as well. I'm mainly a black, white, chartreuse user. Ill also tie a lot of different creations white/gray, pinks, purples, olive, orange. Mix and match colors. 

Just wanted to start a thread on some unique jigs or color combinations you guys make/use and have luck on other than the go to blacks whites ect. I tie all my jigs strictly with maribou. I was looking for who else ties jigs with different materials and how they do it. Please post some pics if you have any. When I get a chance I'll try to post some of mine.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I love to tie jigs! Rabbit strip is a nice alternative to marabou. You can tie them up Zonker style. Flashabou is where its at. Chartruese/Purple or Cerise/Purple are some nice color combos. 

Home made jigs always work better!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

My 3 "go-to" jigs when I float. For those who spend $2-$3 a jig start tying!! Those were done for about .20 cents each with mustad hooks.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's some the colors I have tied currently. Going to add some purple/black white/gold and olive as well. A bit obsessive on colors I know but I think I have almost as much fun tying jigs as i do fishing them. 

Anyone have any color suggestions they love using?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Black/ white black/red and red/white have all treated me well. Both black combos with black head red/white with a red head

Hard to tell by the pic if that 1 is red and white


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Im putting an experimental jig pattern to work this weekend. Basically an egg sucking leech. Ive really cone to appreciate jigs this season. Ill fish em alone or sometimes w a dropper on spinning and fly setups...


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Where do you get that nice marabou? I made these with some feathers I bought at Joanne Fabric and some Christmas tinsel. I'm a beginner lol... I have caught fish on them though! It's just difficult to cut the feather just right to get a really nice fluffy piece to tie on.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Any outdoor store has maribou for a few bucks. Try breaking off the neck of those jig heads with pliers before you tie. cleaner look and less thread if you don't have single ball jigs.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

The marabou 'plumes' are real nice and can be used in multiple ways.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All neat stuff. I just happened to be tying last night. These are my all time fav's, got a bud that wants just these.
They're basically a Black Ghost streamer on a jighead. Black floss body wrapped with silver tinsel. White marabou tail
and bottom with a yellow marabou top. I tend to tie them rather sparse, seem s to give the marabou a better action.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Strung Marabou is what you're looking for


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Creek crawler / MadMax I like those a lot. Thx for sharing. Both look legit. I like seeing other styles, always nice to have options in your box & tying new styles is always great. 
Here's a sample of some more colors tied up. Going to add some Purple/Black and then expand into some different materials/styles I think.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I mostly tied with marabou, buck tail and bunny strips in that order of preference. Sometime I would use synthetics.
One color I didn't see in the above patterns was Olive. Olive and black combo was a real killer in muddy or heavily stained water.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> I mostly tied with marabou, buck tail and bunny strips in that order of preference. Sometime I would use synthetics.
> One color I didn't see in the above patterns was Olive. Olive and black combo was a real killer in muddy or heavily stained water.


I also like yellow in stained water. I have done well on olive in the past


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Runfish said:


> My 3 "go-to" jigs when I float. For those who spend $2-$3 a jig start tying!! Those were done for about .20 cents each with mustad hooks.


Those look like some really strong jig hooks. What do you use/where to get em?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Runfish said:


> Any outdoor store has maribou for a few bucks. Try breaking off the neck of those jig heads with pliers before you tie. cleaner look and less thread if you don't have single ball jigs.


Those little side cutter pliers work great to cut off the jig necks-the ones that are/only have cutters. Carefully cut the neck below the head down to/around the hook shank. They will slide down where you can cut then off "parallel" to the shank.(don't cut into the hook shank or Nick it!.) If you don't have a jig mold, look for packs of unfinished jigs in you're preferred size.Caution-try to get Gamazuso hooks(the gold plated, thin Aberdeen ones are not real strong!)
I like the black with orange Maribou combo(black head with white eyes). Steelhead seem to be attracted to the color "orange"!!(and red, to a lesser extent.)! A lot of these in the pics don't have eyes. IMO, minnows have "eyes" and that's what you're imitating!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

CloudySea said:


> Where do you get that nice marabou? I made these with some feathers I bought at Joanne Fabric and some Christmas tinsel. I'm a beginner lol... I have caught fish on them though! It's just difficult to cut the feather just right to get a really nice fluffy piece to tie on.


Don't buy just "packs" of feathers, buy "Boas"(all Maribou). Marc's sometimes has them, JoAnn and Hobby Lobby always have them. You can tie literally hundreds of jigs with each one.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I got them on eBay- 50 pack of painted heads. Came in 5 different colors, 10 of each color. They are mustad hooks and they really do hold up.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Runfish said:


> I got them on eBay- 50 pack of painted heads. Came in 5 different colors, 10 of each color. They are mustad hooks and they really do hold up.


* just under $9 for that 50 pack of heads.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Some I'm gonna try in dirty water


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I like dark purple for clearer water


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

But a thin coat of quality clear nail polish on every painted(not req'd on powder-coat!) jighead(AND on the wrap/thread!) after wrapping. It will not chip and thread will not unwind, plus give a brilliant shine to the jig.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Have you guys ever tried the jigs from nimrods tackle there a mistake hook specifically made for steelhead that's what I use to tie my jigs and I have not had any complaints at all there really strong I think you get 50 for about 5 bucks


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Auto correct got me there a mustad hook sorry


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

bumpus said:


> Auto correct got me there a mustad hook sorry



Lol, I need mistake hooks, for when I miss the hook set


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been there before


----------

